# Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?



## johny (2. Januar 2011)

*Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Hi,

würde gern eure Meinung bezüglich der Kompatibilität des Thermalright VRM-G2 (GTX480 "only") Kühlers mit der GTX 580 hören.

Wenn ich mir die Folgenden Bilder so anschaue, dann müsste er passen.

GTX 480:
GTX 480 nur 66 Grad Celsius im Furmark dank Thermalright Spitfire und VRM-G2 - Youtube-Video - Bildergalerie - 2010/03/GTX400-321cba-08.jpg - Vollbild

GTX 580:
Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - Bildergalerie - 2010/11/Geforce-GTX-580-06.jpg - Vollbild

VRM-G2:
Thermalright Shaman: ? 
(etwa in der Mitte ist ein schönes Bild vom Kühler)

Die Karten sind in der Abbildung annähernd gleich groß. Die Abstände passen auch so ziehmlich.

Einziges Problem, welches ich festgestellt habe: Die PCB der 480 hat unter dem Lüfter zwei halbrunde "Löcher" durch das untere, geht ein Befestigungsbolzen des TR VRM-G2. Der müsste abgezwickt werden. Müsste aber trotzdem gut halten und kühlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Also der Shaman passt auf die 580 ohne Probleme aber der SPAWA Kühler nicht!


----------



## johny (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Und wieso nicht?

Vielleicht kann man den ja "bearbeiten"^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Oh, ich habs nur irgendwo gelesen irgendwas passt glaub nicht wegen irgendwelchen zu hohen Bauteilen aber ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau dran erinnern.


----------



## johny (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Hmmm...glauben ist so ne Sache^^...

Die Karten sehen fast identisch aus ... der muss doch passen^^

Notfalls kann man ja ein dickeres Wärmeleitpad nehmen, dass die Unebenheiten "beseitigt"

Wenn jemand die genauen Abmessungen posten könnte, dass wär cool!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Passt nicht - außer man flext einen Haltearm ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Passt nicht - außer man flext einen Haltearm ab


 
Was nicht passt, wird passend geflext.


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Stimmt!


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Also das Arctic Cooling VR Heatsink 4 passt sowohl auf die 480 als auch auf die 580. Demnach sollte es keine Probleme im Bereich der SpaWas selbst geben.

Klar muss der eine Arm ab, hält aber auch so!!! Aufjedenfall immer noch besser als diese selbstklebenden  Kühlkörper.


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ich glaub ich muss doch mit dem VRM G2 irgendwie zurechtkommen.

Habe TR mal bezüglich des 580er VRM-Kühlers angeschrieben - hier die Antwort:


"Dear Eugen,



Thanks for your mail, as its VRM part is not hot, we temporarily have no VRM
plan for GTX580.




Best Regards,
Armand Cheng

Lea-Min Tech., Co., LTd.

(Thermalright, Taiwan)"

Schade, und ich war mir sicher dass er kommt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Das kann aber nur heißen das die Kühlblöcke ausreichen für die VRM's. Die 480 hat ja auch nicht diese Drossel Automatik wie die 580 also im extrem Fall können die SPAWAS gar nicht so heiß werden wie die bei der 480.


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Seh ich genau so!

Also leg ich den Wunsch nach einem VRM-(Heatpipe-)Kühler erstmal beiseite. Trotzdem werd ich mir das AC VR004 Kit besorgen und auf die SpaWas montieren.


----------



## mcmarky (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ich hab auch das VR004-Kit für meine GTX570 besorgt, ich finds nicht besonders empfehlenswert...

Zwar habe ich für die Befestigung nicht den Wärmeleitkleber, sondern Akasa Wärmeleitklebepads benutzt. So haben die VRM-Kühler nur zu den großen Spawas-Chips Kontakt, die kleinen Bauteile haben keine Verbindung zu dem Kühlerboden, es ist ca. 1mm Luft dazwischen. Und dies, obgleich in der mitgelieferten Anleitung auch bebildert ist, dass die kleinen Bauteile mit Kleber zu versehen sind... Da sind mir die Kühlerchen des Shaman schon lieber gewesen.


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Das finde ich sehr interessant, dann lass ich die lieber mal dran...

Hier noch eine eMail von TR Deutschland:

"Hallo Herr Hartmann,

bis dato ist noch nichts bekannt, ob es einen VRM-G3?? geben wird.

Laut Aussage des Herstellers sei die Kühlung der GTX 570 / 580 auch ohne
speziellen VRM-Kühler problemlos möglich.
In Vergleich zur GTX 480 werden die Spannungswandler der GTX 580 nicht
so stark belastet. Bei Benutzung des Thermalright Shaman sinkt die
Leistungsaufnahme der Karte infolge der besseren Kühlung. Somit werden
auch die Spannungswandler weniger belastet und folglich auch nicht mehr
so heiß.
Bei optimaler Ausrichtung des beiliegenden TY 140 Lüfters liegen die
Spannungswandler sogar mit im Luftstrom, siehe Bild:
http://www.pc-cooling.de/popup_image2.php?file=images/products/100000218/100000218-4_gr.jpg

Wenn man beim VRM-G2 einen der vier Befestigungspunkte nicht mit einer
Schraube versehen würde könnte er auch passen, allerdings wage ich zu
bezweifeln, dass der dann entstehende Anpressdruck ausreicht um einen
optimalen Wärmetransfer zu gewährleisten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Björn Schreiber"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

So ich hab den Shaman jetzt auch auf meiner 580. Bei den VRM's musst du halt ein wenig tricksen. Ich hab von den flachen Ram Kühlern einen zerschnitten und auf diese kleinen Bauteile neben den VRM's geklebt. Aber laut Thermalright sind Standrad mäßig eigentlich keine SPAWA Kühler vorgesehen. Die SPAWA's sind wohl bis 125 Grad zugelassen und die erreichen sie auf keinen Fall. Also ich wären das GPU Tool lief mal auf die Kühler gefasst habe schätze ich das sie so ca. 70Grad heiß waren und außerdem werden sie ja vom 140mm Lüfter direkt angeblasen also Sorgen brauch man sich nicht zu machen. Zumal sie ja noch, anders als die 480, ja noch ne Strom Begrenzung eingebaut hat. So das sie niemals die Temps der 480 erreichen wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*



johny schrieb:


> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Björn Schreiber"


Von wem hat der gute Björn dieses Informationen wohl?


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Selbst auf der WebSite von TR steht nun, dass er nicht kompatibel ist zur 580! 

Thermalright Shaman GTX 480 Bundle


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum TH in nicht modifiziert. Die back Platte mit dem einen arm ab zu ändern kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Das geht doch innerhalb von 5 Minuten!


----------



## mcmarky (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Kann ich mir eigentlich auch nicht so recht vorstellen, dass TR keinen G3 rausbringt. Schließlich könnte man mit einem Produkt diesmal zwei Käuferschichten bedienen, da GTX580 und GTX570 das gleiche Layout besitzen.


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Eigentlich braucht man den ja nicht unbedingt - schön wäre es aber! Ich denke aber dass der VRM-G2 mit etwas Geschick und Wärmeleitpads auch passt,, von wegen Anpressdruck..3 Schrauben reichen dicke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Hab ihn bestellt mal sehen ob ich den G2 irgendwie dran gefummelt bekomme!


----------



## johny (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Wünsche dir viel Glück dabei

Melde dich wenn er kommt oder Probleme Auftauchen, helfe gern!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Habs ja oben schon mal gepostet aber für alle die mal den Thread hier lesen, er passt wenn man eines der vier Beinchen der Backplatte abzwickt. Der Anpressdruck ist aber immer noch sehr hoch so das es nichts ausmacht wenn man ihn mit drei anstatt vier Schrauben befestigt.


----------



## mcmarky (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

@hulkhardy1

Haste davon ein Pic?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ne leider nicht, wurde heute schon ein paar deswegen gefragt aber ich kann mit meinem O2 Stick so große Dateien nicht uploaden dazu ist die Verbindung zu schlecht sorry!


----------



## johny (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Habe ihn mir jetzt auch bestellt - mal sehen was das Kärtchen so hergibt... Schön kühl bleibt sie auf jeden Fall


----------



## mcmarky (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Welche Gewinde besitzt denn der G2-VRM Kühler?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ich glaub es sind metrische aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Super @johny, musst halt schauen wie due es am besten machst um das eine Bein weg zu bekommen. Ich hab ner Zange genommen aber die hat ne Übersetzung so hatte ich sehr viel Kraft und konnte es abtrennen. Sonst halt ne Metall Säge oder so was in der Art benutzen.


----------



## johny (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Wegen meiner Backplate von Evga werde ich normale schrauben nehmen müssen! Da lass ich die Backplate ganz weg.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Also die Schrauben beim G2 sind fest verankert in der Backplatte. Wenn du eigene nimmst musst du sie aber auf beiden Seten befestigen. Keine Ahnung wie du das machen willst.


----------



## johny (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ich nehme einfach schrauben mit dem selben Gewinde wie die Muttern oben. Den G2 bau ich als erstes drauf , halte von hinten mit einem Schraubenzieher die Schrauben fest und ziehe sie von vorne mit der Hand fest. Dann kommt die Backplate (EVGA) mit dem Shaman drauf! Zur Not zerflexe ich die TR Backplate und mach aus ihr die Schrauben.
Kann aber sein dass beide Backplate drauf passen - ich werd es schon irgendwie hinbiegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Thermalright VRM G2 Kühler - GTX 580 - KOMPATIBEL!?*

Ja genau so habe ich auch gedacht als ich den G2 bestellt habe. Irgendwie bekommt man das schon dran gefummelt und siehe da es ging so gar recht gut. Na dann viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir weil lohnen tut sich das Ganze auf jeden Fall besonders wenn du übertakten willst. Außerdem ist es gut für die eigene Psyche wenn du weißt das die SPAWAS gut gekühlt werden! Ich hab immerhin 500€ für die Graka hin gelegt!


----------

